# Problème recherche



## flotow (27 Avril 2014)

"Les erreurs suivantes sont survenues pendant votre recherche"
"array"

Voilà ce que ça me retourne de manière aléatoire !
Là, je cherchais le terme 'ps3'

Snow Leopard/Chromium 36

j'peux avoir une réponse sur le statut de mon problème ?


----------



## pascalformac (27 Avril 2014)

piste
on peut chercher des trucs de 3 caracteres maintenant?

Avant c'etait pas possible

c'est peut etre inchangé

 et le array  arriverait en lieu et place du texte " requête trop courte"


----------



## flotow (27 Avril 2014)

peut être (de mémoire tout est limité à 5 caractères minimum )&#8230; reste que le message 'array' ne veut strictement rien dire quand au problème sous-jacent 
d'ou mon fil dédié, dans l'attente d'une réponse 

p.s : il te manque un accent sur caractère


----------



## Anthony (27 Avril 2014)

Visiblement, c'est bien lié aux recherches qui font moins de 3 caractères. Le message d'erreur a dû sauter, je fais remonter à Cédric. Merci !


----------



## pascalformac (27 Avril 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> p.s : il te manque un accent sur caractère


normal je n'ai pas de caractère accentué


----------



## Anthony (28 Avril 2014)

En cherchant un peu, j'ai trouvé quelques forums qui souffraient du même problème, notamment le gros forum UNIX et Linux (unix.com).

A priori ce n'est pas lié aux thèmes, et le message d'erreur qui devrait s'afficher est bien présent dans la base. Nous avons mis à jour un module en fin de semaine dernière, mais il serait assez étonnant que ce soit lié. Il semble plutôt que ce soit un problème avec la base elle-même, mais pour le moment je ne sais pas trop où chercher une solution et Cédric est bien occupé de son côté. Et il est possible que ce ne soit qu'un de ces caprices dont vBulletin a le secret qui disparaitra dès qu'on mettre à jour autre chose.

On vous tient au courant si ça avance.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h47 ----------

*Evidemment, c'est juste quand on baisse les bras qu'on a une idée qui mène à la solution. Normalement c'est résolu, je vous laisse vérifier chez vous avant de fermer.*


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2014)

J'ai "Désolé - aucun résultat. Veuillez essayer avec une autre requête." maintenant. Hors ce n'est pas comme attendu (?) le message "5 caractères minimum"&#8230; par contre, je peux trouver "sony" (4 caractères) &#8230; mais pas "pc" (même message qu'au dessus)

Sinon, le [en cours], c'est bien  !

En tout cas, plus le 'array'. Donc à vous de voir si c'est possible d'expliciter ("pc" est un terme courant auquel "aucun résultat" ne parait pas une véritable réponse )


----------



## Anthony (28 Avril 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> par contre, je peux trouver "sony" (4 caractères)  mais pas "pc" (même message qu'au dessus)



Ca, c'est parce qu'on a remonté la limite pendant nos tests. Je la repasserai à deux (qu'on puisse chercher « Mac », juste).



Tucpasquic a dit:


> Sinon, le [en cours], c'est bien  !







Tucpasquic a dit:


> "pc" est un terme courant auquel "aucun résultat" ne parait pas une véritable réponse )



Ben*si. Non ? :rateau:


----------



## Sly54 (28 Avril 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Sinon, le [en cours], c'est bien  !


C'est même excellent 

Qui le met : le demandeur (créateur du fil, ici Tuc'), ou bien ceux qui travaillent sur le problème (ici  Anthony) ?


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2014)

Non, c'est Anthony - c'est marqué dans l'autre forum . Par contre je ne peux pas changer le statut&#8230; mais je peux faire un sondage !!!!


----------



## Anthony (28 Avril 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Qui le met : le demandeur (créateur du fil, ici Tuc'), ou bien ceux qui travaillent sur le problème (ici  Anthony) ?



Le plus simple (et le plus logique) c'est que ce soit réservé, pour le moment, aux modos et admins. Parce que malgré la confiance que j'ai dans les créateurs de fils de forum, j'en connais qui s'amuseraient à passer un truc [À discuter] ou [Pas prévu] à [En cours]


----------



## Sly54 (28 Avril 2014)

C'est clair et logique. Merci à vous deux pour votre réponse.
Je vous rends le fil


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je vous rends le fil



MERCI.

Et donc on disait ? Ah oui, moi j'aime bien cette musique 
P.S : c'est pas disponible aux modos. Faut ouvrir un fil [En cours] ?


----------



## Anthony (29 Avril 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> P.S : c'est pas disponible aux modos. Faut ouvrir un fil [En cours] ?



Je ne serai pas étonné qu'un modo ne puisse pas modifier un préfixe ajouté par un admin ou un super modo. Parce que pour le coup, les cases sont cochées et celles-là, on sait qu'elles fonctionnent !


----------

